
Ask HN: A while back I lost a couple of BC when Mt. Gox went down, am I SOL? - donovanh
Yes I&#x27;m an idiot, I kept a couple of coin with MtGox rather than moving it to a wallet. When the site was hacked a few years ago it seemed it was lost, then I got some email instructions through the bankruptcy proceedings and submitted my claim, but they came back and said they could find no record.<p>I have evidence of my original cash transfer (a confirmation email from MtGox) and my username. Does anyone with experience of this know how I should proceed or am I out of options to follow up on this at this point?
======
wmf
You could have filed a claim in their bankruptcy but the deadline was years
ago. [https://www.mtgox.com/](https://www.mtgox.com/) (scroll down)

~~~
donovanh
I believe I did file a claim then but it came back empty. At the time it was
only a few hundred dollars and not worth putting too much time into pursuing
(or so I naively thought). Been having sleepless nights recently wondering
what if so thought I’d ask here in case anyone knew of other ideas.

Edit: I found an old response and yes, it was rejected as the amount I put in
wasn't found. It's tough as I don't recall the exact amount of BTC I had in
the account.

------
moonbug
You're fucked, obviously.

~~~
sctb
Would you mind commenting civilly and substantively?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

